# Kefir's health benefits



## Farmin' mamma (Jan 5, 2013)

I have heard kefir can have health benefits such as curing mild to medium stomach issues (chronic diarrhea and/or constipation, heartburn, and generalized pain without known medical issues). 

Does anyone have any personal experience with this?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, I had constipation and digestion issues regardless of a healthy diet. All I changed several years ago was adding Kefir as a daily beverage and I have never felt better. It fine tunes your digestive track and assists in a smooth running system. I love the daily smoothies I make and you can make dressing and cheese plus use it in your baking etc....


----------



## Farmin' mamma (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a book with recipes, but none with baking. I didn't know that would work because of the heat killing the grains. 

Awesome to know tho. Do you know of a site with baking recipes?

I'm going to try to make it for myself when the goats freshen. I've bookmarked the kefir lady's site for later.

Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Farmin' mamma said:


> I have a book with recipes, but none with baking. I didn't know that would work because of the heat killing the grains.
> 
> Awesome to know tho. Do you know of a site with baking recipes?
> 
> ...



You are very welcome. The recipes are handy but truly, you can substitute it for milk for any type of baking and a lot of uses that it is not heated in. Because you strain out the Kefir milk, the kefir grains are put back in your jar, more milk is added and you use the milk you strained from them. Put Kefir Milk in place of milk for baking in pancakes, biscuits, breads, cakes and cookies plus more. I have the same Kefir Grains I got years ago! Yes, heat does kill some of the beneficial flora in there but you can use it for making salad dressing and the cheese is not heated that you make. Commercial Kefir does not compare with the simple process that results in your own kefir you make at home. With Kefir Kraut, the whey is used. There is a lot you can do with Kefir milk. The kefir grains do not get used in most of the recipes out there. It is their product, the kefir milk that does. I have a site with good info that will explain it for you, a fun history, nutrition, pictures, and more but only has smoothie recipes up not baking. I am working on getting recipes added by hubby. www.kefirwellness.com which is my info site. My site that I sell them on with Kefir grains and kits, www.kefirkeeper.com I also have an ad under barter here if you are looking for them and it is cheaper then my site.


----------

